# Ranger Station for Sale - Oak Ridge Oregon



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I found this online; thought it might be a decent deal for someone in the Willamette area:

https://extportal.pbs.gsa.gov/ResourceCenter/PRHomePage/loadProperty.do?propId=15264

I'm not affiliated in any way, just thought it was cool 

~ST


----------

